# 12gb 3080 performance drops to 57mhash after two hours



## rmachiavelli (Aug 12, 2022)

I have the problem that the performance (mhash) drops to half after a couple of hours

i use nbminer 4.42
windows 11
msi afterburn
tdp limit 79%
memory +620
corestock
drivers 512.77


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2022)

Nvidia Lite Hash Rate GPU

An Nvidia LHR GPU is an *Nvidia Lite Hash Rate GPU*. This refers to an Nvidia graphics card where the graphics card's hash rate has been reduced by Nvidia before being sold to the market, ostensibly as an attempt to sell cheaper graphics cards to gamers and other consumers not impacted by GPU hash rate.


----------



## mx62 (Aug 12, 2022)

i had that problem, confirm that the memory wasnt lock to 5000mhz
some programs locks core and memory in a reduce state.
one possible "solution" leave gpu-z on


----------



## rmachiavelli (Aug 17, 2022)

thanks its works fine


----------



## mx62 (Aug 17, 2022)

No prob


----------



## Chrispy_ (Aug 17, 2022)

What are you mining and why?
ETH in particular is about to merge (they successfully tested the merge code last week and that success is a big part of why ETH outperformed BTC last week), and I stopped mining and sold everything in April because profitability was near-zero (and has only continued to degrade since ETH started dropping in value in March).

ETH might recover to it's 2021 high but it won't be quick enough to beat the transition to proof of stake, I don't think.
For Ravencoin, perhaps there's still some point to mining but if I were you I would be looking at what you can get for your 3080 12GB before it drops in price; There was a news article yesterday that said Nvidia are restarting board production of 3080 12GB to clear all their excess GA102 inventory. That's the closest thing you'll get to an official warning of incoming price-cuts, which could take several hundred dollars off the used value of your GPU in the very near future.


----------

